# My Super Fresh New TOY, Canon 7D MK II



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Dear Friends.
Yes, Sir, I just get 7D MK II 3 days ago, Very Proud Owner ( Old Body, but Young Heart---Ha, Ha, Ha ).
Sorry, I do not have time to do the test shots yet, Because Too busy in Business.
But, I will test this New Toy in this weekend.
Have a great weekend, Sir/ Madam.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats on your new acquisition Mr Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition Mr Surapon.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. Click.
Atleast, My GAS. Illness will be gone for awhile, Until next April 2015 Canon might Put EOS 3D = 36 MP in the market----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great Weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## BLFPhoto (Nov 7, 2014)

Is that a new L-bracket for that combination or does the original 7D's bracket fit the new camera and battery grip?


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 7, 2014)

Mr. Surapon, I wish you many wonderful images with your new 7Dii but I have some bad news for you. 

GAS is incurable. Us photographers will have it for a lifetime ;D

Please do share your images as I still have to wait two weeks before I can get my 7Dii :-[


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

BLFPhoto said:


> Is that a new L-bracket for that combination or does the original 7D's bracket fit the new camera and battery grip?



Dear Friend Mr. BLFPhoto .
Yes, and NO, ---Yes,That my Old 7D L-Bracket that can fit 7D MK II, BUT NO, Not Good ( Part of ) to use old Bracket with 7D MK II, because it Block the Battery Grip for remove the battery , Similar to 1DX, 1DS and 1D= Battery move from the left end the L-Bracket at the left end too.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 7, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Mr. Surapon, I wish you many wonderful images with your new 7Dii but I have some bad news for you.
> 
> GAS is incurable. Us photographers will have it for a lifetime ;D
> 
> Please do share your images as I still have to wait two weeks before I can get my 7Dii :-[



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear friend Mr. Sabaki .
You are right on the target----Life long illness for GAS. Illness--------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, Sir, I will shoot the Photos and compare between 7D and 7D MK II at the same subject and the same lens, for you to compare.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## NancyP (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, as soon as the Adobe people get a 7D2 codec into their next ACR so I can shoot RAW (and not have to putz with DPP), I will join you in scratching the GAS itch. The thing that kills me is hearing the shutter (the-digital-picture has sound files up) - that's the sound of my bank account leaking money.... ;D Just in time for Eagle-watching season here in Missouri/Illinois.


----------



## dolina (Nov 7, 2014)

Congratulations surapon. The first shipment at our end is still stuck in Customs. But hopefully I'll be getting it by next week


----------



## zlatko (Nov 7, 2014)

Wishing you lots of fun and great photos!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 8, 2014)

Does this mean you won't be playing with your M for a while?  Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Phil L (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey congrats! I'm sure you will love the new MK II!
I got mine on Monday Nov. 3 and got out a few days to try it on BIF action (bald eagles, osprey, and a gull fight over a caught bird)

Here are my photo blog posts for the week if anyone wants to see how I made out.

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/08/bird-on-a-mission/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/07/high-speed-chase/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/06/osprey-double-dipper/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/05/looking-for-a-place-to-land/

http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/04/get-out-of-our-neighborhood/


----------



## Marauder (Nov 9, 2014)

Enjoy your new acquisition sir! I am sure you will capture many wonderful moments together! ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 9, 2014)

Phil L said:


> Hey congrats! I'm sure you will love the new MK II!
> I got mine on Monday Nov. 3 and got out a few days to try it on BIF action (bald eagles, osprey, and a gull fight over a caught bird)
> 
> Here are my photo blog posts for the week if anyone wants to see how I made out.
> ...



Excellent photos!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats Mr Surapon

Never too old to open new camera


----------



## SPL (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats Surapon!, we want to hear all about your 7D II!


----------



## SPL (Nov 9, 2014)

Surapon, I also share your GAS illness! Have fun!


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congrats Sir. looking forward to your thoughts after you have put it to good use.


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Good Sunday morning in North Carolina, USA to all my dear Teachers and my dear Friends.
Yes, Yesterday is the first time that I have , from my busy Business. Yes, Great Sun shine and beautiful autumn Leaves at my home.
Yes, The first time that I use my new toy 7D MK II and put my dear old Canon EF 17-40 L lens, and walk around my home sweet home, and try to shoot the Photos of DARK, MID GRAY and Light/ Bright colors , to see the quality of this new Baby 7D MK II.
YES, SIR/ Madam, I fell in love with the quality of the Photos of this Camera--NO, All the photos that I post now = No post Processing, Just Reduce the size to 20 Inches Wide.
Yes, I will shoot the night time Photos and report back to you.
Have a great Weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, The first time that I use my new toy 7D MK II and put my dear old Canon EF 17-40 L lens, and walk around my home sweet home, and try to shoot the Photos of DARK, MID GRAY and Light/ Bright colors , to see the quality of this new Baby 7D MK II.
YES, SIR/ Madam, I fell in love with the quality of the Photos of this Camera--NO, All the photos that I post now = No post Processing, Just Reduce the size to 20 Inches Wide.


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, The first time that I use my new toy 7D MK II and put my dear old Canon EF 17-40 L lens, and walk around my home sweet home, and try to shoot the Photos of DARK, MID GRAY and Light/ Bright colors , to see the quality of this new Baby 7D MK II.
YES, SIR/ Madam, I fell in love with the quality of the Photos of this Camera--NO, All the photos that I post now = No post Processing, Just Reduce the size to 20 Inches Wide.


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir/ Madam to come to see these first batch of my new 7D MK II
Have a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks you, Sir/ Madam, To all my dear Teachers and Dear Friends, Who come to visit and post the answers on this Post.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Vivid Color (Nov 9, 2014)

Dear Mr. Surapon,

Congratulations on the acquisition of your new 7D Mark II! 

I love the joy and enthusiasm that come through all of your posts.

Cheers,

Vivid (aka Carol)

PS: I was inspired, in part, by your enthusiasm over the EOS-M to get it and I absolutely adore it! I carried it all over NYC last weekend and it weighs so little that I barely knew I had a camera on my shoulder.


----------



## zim (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations Surapon enjoy!

With regards to your GAS being gone for a while you have heard about the new 100-400 right?  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the shots Surapon.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm looking forward to some updated beach photography from your 7D


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Sorry, I am so busy in the business past week, and do not have time come to answer your questions.
Yes, I am very happy about this 7D MK II, Great / Sharp Photos and super fast AF. for all of my Lenses.
This Morning, Cloudy day---I just use my EF 100 , F/ 2.8 L IS Macro. to shoot around my yards and in my solarium.
Sir/ Madam, here are the Pictures.
Have a great Thursday, and a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

This Morning, Cloudy day---I just use my EF 100 , F/ 2.8 L IS Macro. to shoot around my yards and in my solarium.
Sir/ Madam, here are the Pictures.
Have a great Thursday, and a great week end.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I'm looking forward to some updated beach photography from your 7D



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend, Mr. wsmith96.
Sorry, Too cold to go to NC. beach----No one there, But Here are Photos from North Carolina Beach 2 years ago.
Enjoy.
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes, Last Sunday.
I go to the Class, to take some Photos with the Models.
Yes, my new 7D MK II with Canon EF 70-200 F/ 2.8 L IS USM, take the photos with natural Light, in late evening.
Yes, I love my new 7D MK II, about best AF.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## 2n10 (Nov 13, 2014)

Lovely shots Mr. Surapon.


----------



## Runner (Nov 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Mr. Surapon. Thanks you for posting all the shots of the beautiful women.


Phil L said:


> http://phillanoue.com/2014/11/07/high-speed-chase/


Wow, Mr. Phil  Exceptional. Well done, but the mk II also looks like being worth every cent.


----------

